# Bacteral Probiotic by Dr. Earl Mindell



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone used this - if so what is it like. I've received a massive 19 page booklet through the post on it from Natural Health News and they are offering a special on this - just wondering if it's any good?


----------

